# Lowes 75% off on Gemmy lighting



## theric85 (Feb 23, 2014)

That's super cheap! I bought 2 of their LED flood lights last year with the interchangeable lens covers for 14 a piece. I would highly recommend buying them over the spot, mainly because I prefer a flood light. I now own 8 of them as of yesterday.


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

theric85 said:


> That's super cheap! I bought 2 of their LED flood lights last year with the interchangeable lens covers for 14 a piece. I would highly recommend buying them over the spot, mainly because I prefer a flood light. I now own 8 of them as of yesterday.


Can you link to the specific light you're describing? Thanks.


----------



## theric85 (Feb 23, 2014)

Jottle said:


> Can you link to the specific light you're describing? Thanks.


https://www.lowes.com/pd/Holiday-Living-Flood-Light-3-26-in-H-Black-LED-Complete-Post-Light/50176831

The one that shows up when you open the link is actually the wrong one. When you click on the thumbnail with the light in package the correct one will come up.


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

Lol. Surprisingly that's the exact one I have as well. I guess I know what you're talking about  From your post I thought you had a model with more than just R/G filters. The one I have from a couple years ago isn't very bright, but it seems that they've upgraded the led's on these recently with a higher lumen output (judging by the photos only).


----------

